# Empty seed in food - how do you deal with it?



## locarno (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello
How do you deal with empty seeds in food? One of my previous budgie always taken head out of the food container and every seed always ended outside container. But now both my budgies not taking head out and it causes a lot of empty seed in container. I'm replacing it everyday but I want to ask you how do you deal with it? Is there any special food container? I also tried removing empty seed with vaccum.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Seed should be rationed to no more than 1 1/2 to 2 teaspoons of seed per budgie per day.
Budgies should not be given more than that amount of seed.
When you split the seed ration -- morning and evening, that makes it even better. 

In this manner there is very little waste. I save all the "seed debris" in a small container and then put it out for the outdoor wild birds.
If you feel you must conserve as much of the seed left in the cup as possible then simply take the food containers outdoors and gently use your breath to blow the seed husks off the whole seeds that remain in the cup.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*


----------



## locarno (Dec 8, 2018)

I thought budgie should eat every 4 hours. At least thats what was doing my previous budgie.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

locarno said:


> I thought budgie should eat every 4 hours. At least thats what was doing my previous budgie.


Seed should only be a fraction of their overall diet, not the majority item. Pellets and fresh vegetables should constitute the bulk of their diet 
Seed on the Side
Safe Foods


----------



## locarno (Dec 8, 2018)

Yes I know. My budgies eat without problems apple, carrot, egg etc. But I didn't knew about splitting food to morning and evening. I will read that articles and try it with my budgies.


----------



## Houdini/Kyikyi (Aug 10, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Seed should be rationed to no more than 1 1/2 to 2 teaspoons of seed per budgie per day.
> Budgies should not be given more than that amount of seed.
> When you split the seed ration -- morning and evening, that makes it even better.
> 
> ...





locarno said:


> Hello
> How do you deal with empty seeds in food? One of my previous budgie always taken head out of the food container and every seed always ended outside container. But now both my budgies not taking head out and it causes a lot of empty seed in container. I'm replacing it everyday but I want to ask you how do you deal with it? Is there any special food container? I also tried removing empty seed with vaccum.


I blow the top of the cup twice a day. Left over seed is put in the outside tray every morning.


----------

